# Gigio in lacrime dopo confronto con ultras. Accuse alla società



## admin (2 Maggio 2021)

Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Donnarumma ha tutto il diritto di decidere per la propria vita professionale e non: vuole andare alla Juve? Che vada, per l&#8217;amor del Cielo! Allo stesso tempo, però, Domnarumma ha dei doveri verso la società, la squadra, i colori che indossa e i tifosi che in quei colori ci credono per davvero: non ho mai preteso che rimanesse con noi per sempre, ma pretendo almeno rispetto per il Milan. Avrebbe potuto rinnovare il contratto e chiedere la cessione per riconoscenza nei confronti di quella società che l&#8217;ha fatto crescere e che l&#8217;ha lautamente stipendiato anche quando le sue prestazioni non erano certo all&#8217;altezza. E invece rischia di andarsene nel peggior modo possibile.
Anche gli Ultras, caspita: era proprio necessario quest&#8217;intervento? Adesso il Maiale può sfruttare questa situazione per rendere il suo assistito una vittima innocente. Se è proprio vero che è in procinto di passare alla Juve, era dovere della società intervenire in modo adeguato.


----------



## Gamma (2 Maggio 2021)

Sceneggiata inutile ed evitabile.
Gli ultras dovrebbero farsi gli affari loro.

Mi dispiace perché parliamo sempre di un ragazzo di 22 anni, per quanto possa essere plurimilionario.
La verità è che rischiamo di ritrovarci con un giocatore non al meglio mentalmente nella sfida più importante della stagione, in porta.
Io nel dubbio metterei Tata, ma questa faccenda rimane sbagliatissima nei modi e nelle intenzioni.
I tifosi si limitino a tifare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo che sta settimana passi presto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2021)

Uomo squallido, spero se ne vada a fine stagione.
Poi lo stipendio che pretende è fuori logica, neanche vale il suo attuale ingaggio per me.
Tra le altre cose, l'Inter ha dominato il campionato e in porta ha un citofono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2021)

che sfigato. ma vattene


----------



## chicagousait (2 Maggio 2021)

Ma per piacere


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2021)

Hai baciato la maglia, sei (eri) milanista, te ne esci in lacrime&#8230; se vai alla Juve ne baci la maglia, ne ci piangi e nemmeno vai a parla con gli ultras; se vuoi rimanere ancora non firmi???

Io do ragione a tutti, che ha solo 22 anni e che può (deve) fare ciò che gli pare&#8230; ma perché rimanere nel mezzo??? O firmi o annunci che sei della Juve! Ne usciva meglio e da più maturo.

Poi ovvio da tifoso e da quello che lo ha sempre sentito dire che tifa Milan da sempre e bacia lo stemma è difficile trattenersi dalle offese


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Maggio 2021)

Se va alla juventus in questo momento è p1rla ma p1rla forte.
Uno come lui è da top club e i ladri non lo sono, se gli togliete cr7 sono da ottavo posto.
Per me rimane ma deve darsi una svegliata


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Un altro capitolo de “il calcio è dei tifosi”. Viva la Superlega


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2326278 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha tutto il diritto di decidere per la propria vita professionale e non: vuole andare alla Juve? Che vada, per l&#8217;amor del Cielo! Allo stesso tempo, però, Domnarumma ha dei doveri verso la società, la squadra, i colori che indossa e i tifosi che in quei colori ci credono per davvero: non ho mai preteso che rimanesse con noi per sempre, ma pretendo almeno rispetto per il Milan. Avrebbe potuto rinnovare il contratto e chiedere la cessione per riconoscenza nei confronti di quella società che l&#8217;ha fatto crescere e che l&#8217;ha lautamente stipendiato anche quando le sue prestazioni non erano certo all&#8217;altezza. E invece rischia di andarsene nel peggior modo possibile.
> Anche gli Ultras, caspita: era proprio necessario quest&#8217;intervento? Adesso il Maiale può sfruttare questa situazione per rendere il suo assistito una vittima innocente. Se è proprio vero che è in procinto di passare alla Juve, era dovere della società intervenire in modo adeguato.



Perché, non penso ci sia Raiola dietro? A questi non frega niente del Milan (così come a Gigio non frega niente sia chiaro)


----------



## Gamma (2 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2326290 ha scritto:


> Hai baciato la maglia, sei (eri) milanista, te ne esci in lacrime… se vai alla Juve ne baci la maglia, ne ci piangi e nemmeno vai a parla con gli ultras; se vuoi rimanere ancora non firmi???
> 
> Io do ragione a tutti, che ha solo 22 anni e che può (deve) fare ciò che gli pare… ma perché rimanere nel mezzo??? O firmi o annunci che sei della Juve! Ne usciva meglio e da più maturo.
> 
> Poi ovvio da tifoso e da quello che lo ha sempre sentito dire che tifa Milan da sempre e bacia lo stemma è difficile trattenersi dalle offese



Io non voglio essere quello che somministra veleno, ma se alla base dell'"indecisione" ci fosse proprio la questione CL? Mi viene da pensare che sia proprio questo: se arrivassimo noi in CL e non la Juve, magari rinnoverà, se dovesse accadere il contrario andrà da loro... per questo magari non si è ancora esposto.

Non è comunque un atteggiamento da giocatore attaccato alla maglia quale si è sempre professato, e questa è una sua colpa.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2021)

si ora ci manca solo di sentire che se giocherà male (o addirittura farà delle papere) contro la juve sarà per colpa degli ultras..ma per favore 

gli ultras hanno tante colpe negli ultimi anni questo è sicuro...ma di certo non questa cosa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Maggio 2021)

Gli Ultras, in situazione normale, li avrebbe affrontati in ogni partita e in ogni allenamento.

Abbia il coraggio delle sue decisioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2021)

Sempre piu patetico al infinito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Maggio 2021)

Pora stela


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

danjr;2326304 ha scritto:


> Perché, non penso ci sia Raiola dietro? A questi non frega niente del Milan (così come a Gigio non frega niente sia chiaro)



Scusami, danjr, ma non ho capito a che cosa ti stai riferendo.

Edit: ho capito adesso, non avevo ben inteso il &#8220;penso&#8221; come &#8220;pensi&#8221;. Sì, potrebbe essere: non è un&#8217;ipotesi da escludere, specie considerando la persona con cui abbiamo a che fare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2021)

Gli hanno dato l'alibi per le papere di domenica prossima


----------



## Victorss (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



La società, i tifosi, i compagni ce li ha messi lui in questa situazione mica io. Così come ha dato modo ai giornalisti di ricamare e scrivere fiumi di articoli. Lamentarsi e frignare serve a poco adesso, avrebbe dovuto pensarci prima di tirar su l ennesimo circo. Che diventi uomo e si prenda la responsabilità delle sue decisioni.


----------



## Zenos (2 Maggio 2021)

A ci vuole tanto a capirlo?se la Juve va in CL corre da loro,se ci andiamo noi rinnova per 1 anno e va dai gobbi il prossimo anno a 0.


----------



## Cantastorie (2 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2326278 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha tutto il diritto di decidere per la propria vita professionale e non: vuole andare alla Juve? Che vada, per l’amor del Cielo! Allo stesso tempo, però, Domnarumma ha dei doveri verso la società, la squadra, i colori che indossa e i tifosi che in quei colori ci credono per davvero: non ho mai preteso che rimanesse con noi per sempre, ma pretendo almeno rispetto per il Milan. Avrebbe potuto rinnovare il contratto e chiedere la cessione per riconoscenza nei confronti di quella società che l’ha fatto crescere e che l’ha lautamente stipendiato anche quando le sue prestazioni non erano certo all’altezza. E invece rischia di andarsene nel peggior modo possibile.
> Anche gli Ultras, caspita: era proprio necessario quest’intervento? Adesso il Maiale può sfruttare questa situazione per rendere il suo assistito una vittima innocente. Se è proprio vero che è in procinto di passare alla Juve, era dovere della società intervenire in modo adeguato.



Concordo. Non mi stupirei però se questi ultras fossero stati pagati da Raiola per creare l'incidente


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Maggio 2021)

Se dovesse succedere che la fogna resta fuori dalla CL e molla la presa su Donnarumma gli va offerto un rinnovo alla metà di quello attuale..se ti va bene resti altrimenti quella è la porta razza di omuncolo.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Maggio 2021)

Lui vabbè è un mercenario.

Però è da vomito anche la dirigenza che a quanto pare lo ha obbligato ad andare a prendersi delle minacce da degli avanzi di galera.
Roba tipo da mafia. 

Così si risolvono le questioni contrattuali che non sei capace di risolvere integerrimo Paolino?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Maggio 2021)

Cantastorie;2326326 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non mi stupirei però se questi ultras fossero stati pagati da Raiola per creare l'incidente



Sì, come dicevo anche prima, non possiamo escludere del tutto questa possibilità. Ricordo quando Raiola cercò - o finse di farlo - di far invalidare il contratto di Donnarumma perché firmato sotto pressione della società: lui ci sguazza in queste porcherie. 
Poi io sono dell&#8217;avviso che sia diritto del tifoso lamentarsi delle prestazioni di un giocatore e fischiarlo per comportamenti discutibili, ma non fare minacce all&#8217;indirizzo dello stesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Per una volta che gli ultras hanno fatto quello che andava fatto ora ce la prendiamo pure con loro?

La richiesta di non farlo giocare contro la juve non è forse quello che qua dentro vorremmo il 99% degli utenti?
La fiducia decaduta verso un uomo che si sta comportando in modo squallido non è forse anche la nostra?
La richiesta di chiarezza verso una situazione contrattuale che ha assunto ormai contorni grotteschi non è forse anche la nostra?


Prendersela con la dirigenza poi. 
E quale sarebbe la colpa dei dirigenti?
Quella di aver chiesto a un titolare, capitano, prodotto del vivaio e con stupendio miliardario di metterci la faccia e provare a spiegare lui ai suoi tifosi quello che sta accadendo?


Come dico sempre la malafede la si combatte sempre con la trasparenza quando si ha la coscienza a posto.
Se davvero gruppo squadra e dirigenti hanno spinto IL CAPITANO ad affrontare i tifosi per dare le spiegazioni del caso su quanto sta accadendo non hanno fatto bene , hanno fatto benissimo.
Saremmo tutti anche troppo stanchi di subire attacchi mediatici da tutte le latitudini mentre il bamboccione si nasconde nell'ombra, trama al buio per poi vedersi sempre titolare e con la fascia al braccio e ridere appassionatamente a centrocampo coi colleghi avversari dopo scoppole sonore.


Incombe juve-milan, un de vrij bis potrebbe essere dietro l'angolo e tifosi fanno benissimo a sgamare il sabotaggio, come se non bastasse già tutto quello che dobbiamo subire perchè il signorino prima di firmare ancora si riserva di valutare l'offerta da 8 mln che da mesi è sul piatto.


Comportamento squallido da parte di un uomo piccolo e misero rappresentato da un personaggio ancora più squallido.


La dirigenza , valutando i pro e i contro della situazione, ha deciso di far giocare donnarumma sempre e comunque, pur da svincolato.
I tifosi si sentono traditi, schifati, nauseati e iniziano , anche giustamente, direi, ad avere dubbi sulla professionalità del ragazzo e sulla sua idoneità morale a giocare uno scontro champions affidandosi a un portiere che ha già un piede e mezzo nella fogna torinese.

Piuttosto ci metto un palo della scopa in porta perchè non sarebbe 'distratto'.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Maggio 2021)

Milanlove;2326342 ha scritto:


> Lui vabbè è un mercenario.
> 
> Però è da vomito anche la dirigenza che a quanto pare lo ha obbligato ad andare a prendersi delle minacce da degli avanzi di galera.
> Roba tipo da mafia.
> ...



Cosa c'entra l' integrità di Paolo, riconosciuta al livello mondiale, lo sai solo tu e gli amichetti della Curva Sud così come l' incapacità di un bamboccio ventenne di non essere in grado di prendersi carico delle sue scelte.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Sarebbe anche ora di diventare un uomo.
Mica ha 12 anni.

Infortunio diplomatico e Tatarusanu contro la Juventus, dai.


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

Cantastorie;2326326 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non mi stupirei però se questi ultras fossero stati pagati da Raiola per creare l'incidente



Bravo! Bravo! Occorreva lo strappo. Il Calcio è dei tifosi ricordatelo


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2021)

Gamma;2326308 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio essere quello che somministra veleno, ma se alla base dell'"indecisione" ci fosse proprio la questione CL? Mi viene da pensare che sia proprio questo: se arrivassimo noi in CL e non la Juve, magari rinnoverà, se dovesse accadere il contrario andrà da loro... per questo magari non si è ancora esposto.
> 
> Non è comunque un atteggiamento da giocatore attaccato alla maglia quale si è sempre professato, e questa è una sua colpa.



Se fosse solo questo ci sarebbero tanti modi per ovviare.
Prolungare con clausola bassa in caso di non qualificazione alla Champions. Però in questo caso l'aumento di stipendio non sarebbe giusto.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2021)

danjr;2326369 ha scritto:


> Bravo! Bravo! Occorreva lo strappo. Il Calcio è dei tifosi ricordatelo



Lo strappo esiste da mesi.
Se noi tifosi potessimo andare a san siro, milanello e in giro per gli stadi di tutta italia donnarumma nella migliore delle ipotesi avrebbe giocato nell'indifferenza, nella peggiore sarebbe stato ricoperto di dollari di carta e arance.
La bolla di silenzio che lui e il suo procuratore hanno creato è possibile solo per l'emergenza covid.

Ad ogni modo questo è il calcio dei valori, quello da tutelare, il calcio della gente.
La superlega è brutta e cattiva.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2021)

Se andate nel profilo Instagram di Donnarumma, da mesi i messaggi vanno dal "Firma" agli insulti perché non firma.
Lui non risponde mai, ma scrive le solite banalità.


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2021)

Gamma;2326308 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio essere quello che somministra veleno, ma se alla base dell'"indecisione" ci fosse proprio la questione CL? Mi viene da pensare che sia proprio questo: se arrivassimo noi in CL e non la Juve, magari rinnoverà, se dovesse accadere il contrario andrà da loro... per questo magari non si è ancora esposto.
> 
> Non è comunque un atteggiamento da giocatore attaccato alla maglia quale si è sempre professato, e questa è una sua colpa.



Sarei ancora più arrabbiato fosse così, rimanere solo perché la Juve non va in champions e “tanto vale rimanere qua”, e questo doveva essere il nostro capitano???

Io l’ho sempre difeso e sempre detto che è ostaggio di raiola, ma ora basta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Che se ne vada, piccolissimo uomo. Una persona che merita il peggio della vita.

Quanod va alla Juve ho solo una speranza: Ovunque vada, in nazionale, in spiaggia, per strada, spero che trovi sempre Milanisti pronti a offenderlo. Merita offese e fischi per il resto della sua dannata vita.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2326351 ha scritto:


> Per una volta che gli ultras hanno fatto quello che andava fatto ora ce la prendiamo pure con loro?
> 
> La richiesta di non farlo giocare contro la juve non è forse quello che qua dentro vorremmo il 99% degli utenti?
> La fiducia decaduta verso un uomo che si sta comportando in modo squallido non è forse anche la nostra?
> ...



Bravo, tutto perfetto, condivido al 100%, in questa situazione ci si è messo lui ed è giusto che ci metta la faccia.
Speriamo se ne vada.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Un bambinetto viziato in tutto e per tutto, addirittura piange perché lo smascherano....
È una mossa che potrebbe assolutamente ritorcersi contro, perché Dollar questa partita la giocherà al 100% e non lo farà serenamente, però una presa di posizione forte ci voleva. Non si può lasciar proseguire indisturbato un teatrino del genere.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



in un milan vincente il portiere è l'ultimissimo dei problemi..non c'è bisogno di un fuoriclasse in porta..basta uno normale ..il fuoriclasse lo voglio in attacco anzi più ne hai meglio è..
poi tutti sti articoli per un portiere un po' meglio della media..un portiere non farà mai la differenza in una squadra di calcio a meno che non è proprio negato..
prendete il francesino va benissimo..ma rinforzate la squadra per carità di dio in attacco


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Che uomo piccolo piccolo che è.



 diavoloINme;2326351 ha scritto:


> Per una volta che gli ultras hanno fatto quello che andava fatto ora ce la prendiamo pure con loro?
> 
> La richiesta di non farlo giocare contro la juve non è forse quello che qua dentro vorremmo il 99% degli utenti?
> La fiducia decaduta verso un uomo che si sta comportando in modo squallido non è forse anche la nostra?
> ...


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. *Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare.* Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Ha confessato in pratica che vuole 10 (o più) milioni per andare a fare cappelle in champions.......poverino, piange e non ha ancora deciso cosa fare? Se per un miracolo la Rube non si qualificasse per la CL (praticamente impossibile purtroppo) e lo lasciasse perdere io non gli farei il rinnovo neanche a 100.000 euro. Si trovasse qualcuno che gli da 12 milioni l'anno su un altro pianeta


----------



## wildfrank (2 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2326383 ha scritto:


> Sarei ancora più arrabbiato fosse così, rimanere solo perché la Juve non va in champions e &#8220;tanto vale rimanere qua&#8221;, e questo doveva essere il nostro capitano???
> 
> Io l&#8217;ho sempre difeso e sempre detto che è *ostaggio* di raiola, ma ora basta.



Gli ostaggi veri hanno la pistola puntata alla tempia, di solito. Non so, magari è così...


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



L'unica cosa che non caisco è perchè questo ragazzo abbia deciso di andare via a zero senza portare un soldo a chi l'ha reso grande. Questa è la colpa che gli faccio.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2326435 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non caisco è perchè questo ragazzo abbia deciso di andare via a zero senza portare un soldo a chi l'ha reso grande. Questa è la colpa che gli faccio.



Esatto.
Vuole andarsene perché il Milan non gli dà la possibilità di lottare per i grandi trofei? Ci sta, è un professionista. Però se ne vuole andare nel modo più infame che ci sia.
A zero e in una rivale.


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326268 ha scritto:


> Ulteriori news dal CorSera sul confronto scontro tra Donnarumma e gli ultras (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/scontro-gigio-ultras-milanello-ecco-cosa-e-accaduto-vt102754.html ). Gigio sarebbe uscito in lacrime dal faccia a faccia. Era restio al confronto si è sentito tirato per la giacchetta dalla società per uscire e parlare. Ha confessato ai tifosi rossoneri di non aver ancora deciso cosa fare. Un episodio che non ci voleva, ad una settimana dal match contro la sua possibile futura squadra.



Si va bene tutto però anche i tifosi... ste cose prima di Juventus-Milan... potevano aspettare un poco magari a fine campionato oppure a qualificazione CL eventualmente ottenuta o mancata matematicamente.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2326445 ha scritto:


> Si va bene tutto però anche i tifosi... ste cose prima di Juventus-Milan... potevano aspettare un poco magari a fine campionato oppure a qualificazione CL eventualmente ottenuta o mancata matematicamente.


 
Ma la colpa è della società che prima (con un obiettivo come la qualificazione in CL) non si è procurata un secondo affidabile e poi non ha tribunato baciamaglia quando il suo procuratore ha sparato richieste folli mirando a farlo andare via a zero e a prendere una lauta commissione / mazzetta. Ti presti alle porcherie di Raiola? Vai in tribuna, sei un giocatore del Milan (che dici di amare) non di Raiola.
Hai 22 anni e guadagni 6 milioni l'anno, puoi anche mandare a quel paese il tuo procuratore se ami il Milan. Vergognati!


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2326428 ha scritto:


> Gli ostaggi veri hanno la pistola puntata alla tempia, di solito. Non so, magari è così...



Ovviamente era metaforicamente parlando, non dovrei nemmeno spiegarlo.

Ho sempre immaginato che in quella notte misteriosa dove da essere sicuro giocatore dell’Inter è passato al Milan, Raiola abbia fatto qualcosa di irregolare ed ora se il ragazzo non fa tutto quello che gli dice (calcisticalmente parlando, sennò poi torniamo a discutere certe parole) tirerà fuori questa irregolarità che magari può indurre una pesante squalifica al ragazzo.

In ogni caso come ho già scritto prima, ne ho le scatole piene anch’io e che sia “““““ostaggio””””” o no, sta storia ha rotto e vada come deve andare, anche perché “alle brutte” ci aspetta maignan, non ci andrebbe così male


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2326453 ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa è della società che prima (con un obiettivo come la qualificazione in CL) non si è procurata un secondo affidabile e poi non ha tribunato baciamaglia quando il suo procuratore ha sparato richieste folli mirando a farlo andare via a zero e a prendere una lauta commissione / mazzetta. Ti presti alle porcherie di Raiola? Vai in tribuna, sei un giocatore del Milan (che dici di amare) non di Raiola.
> Hai 22 anni e guadagni 6 milioni l'anno, puoi anche mandare a quel paese il tuo procuratore se ami il Milan. Vergognati!



Si ma concordo con te eh? Tutta la vita. Ma certe cose meglio farle dopo che ne dici?


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2326475 ha scritto:


> Si ma concordo con te eh? Tutta la vita. Ma certe cose meglio farle dopo che ne dici?



Ma questo squallido giochino al rialzo con richieste folli e spropositate quando la squadra sta facendo il miglior campionato degli ultimi 8 anni chi l'ha iniziato? Di certo non i tifosi né la società. Se non c'era di mezzo il covid con gli stadi chiusi le contestazioni le avremmo viste da parecchio ed è "normale" al di là dell'opportuno o inopportuno con la squadra in lotta per un obiettivo, la colpa è solo sua o almeno io la vedo così.
Certo, era meglio non farla sta cosa nel pre Juve-Milan, ma il cerino sulla benzina l'ha buttato lui.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2326455 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente era metaforicamente parlando, non dovrei nemmeno spiegarlo.
> 
> Ho sempre immaginato che in quella notte misteriosa dove da essere sicuro giocatore dell&#8217;Inter è passato al Milan, Raiola abbia fatto qualcosa di irregolare ed ora se il ragazzo non fa tutto quello che gli dice (calcisticalmente parlando, sennò poi torniamo a discutere certe parole) tirerà fuori questa irregolarità che magari può indurre una pesante squalifica al ragazzo.
> 
> In ogni caso come ho già scritto prima, ne ho le scatole piene anch&#8217;io e che sia &#8220;&#8220;&#8220;&#8220;&#8220;ostaggio&#8221;&#8221;&#8221;&#8221;&#8221; o no, sta storia ha rotto e vada come deve andare, anche perché &#8220;alle brutte&#8221; ci aspetta maignan, non ci andrebbe così male



Penso anch'io che ci sia qualcosa di losco sotto, in questa situazione grottesca.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Maggio 2021)

Gamma;2326279 ha scritto:


> Sceneggiata inutile ed evitabile.
> Gli ultras dovrebbero farsi gli affari loro.
> 
> Mi dispiace perché parliamo sempre di un ragazzo di 22 anni, per quanto possa essere plurimilionario.
> ...



Mi dici come faccio a tifare la mia squadra come se nulla fosse quando la mia squadra viene ricattata da 5 anni da 2 lerci andando ad intaccare scelte di mercato, mettendo la società incapace di lavorare al meglio, vari problemi di spogliatoio che alla lunga vanno a pregiudicare anche i risultati sportivi, io da tifoso voglio il meglio dal milan e sti 2 farabutti sono 5 anni che portano problemi al Milan, e che devono fare i tifosi i robottini senza difendere la propia fede?


----------



## Prealpi (2 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2326435 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non caisco è perchè questo ragazzo abbia deciso di andare via a zero senza portare un soldo a chi l'ha reso grande. Questa è la colpa che gli faccio.


.


----------



## Gamma (2 Maggio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2326529 ha scritto:


> Mi dici come faccio a tifare la mia squadra come se nulla fosse quando la mia squadra viene ricattata da 5 anni da 2 lerci andando ad intaccare scelte di mercato, mettendo la società incapace di lavorare al meglio, vari problemi di spogliatoio che alla lunga vanno a pregiudicare anche i risultati sportivi, io da tifoso voglio il meglio dal milan e sti 2 farabutti sono 5 anni che portano problemi al Milan, e che devono fare i tifosi i robottini senza difendere la propia fede?



Rischiare di incasinare l'ambiente a pochi giorni dalla sfida con la Juve non è mai la cosa giusta da fare.
Comunque sono d'accordo con te, fosse per me non rinnoverei e basta, senza fare rilanci o altro, manderei via anche Romagnoli e Ibra per togliere di mezzo Raiola da Casa Milan.


----------

